# Lesestoff: VoIP bedroht das traditionelle TK-Geschäft



## TSCoreNinja (29 August 2005)

Interessanter Lesestoff unter http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw35/s18388.html
insbesondere für Besitzer von T-Com Aktien  


> VoIP bedroht das traditionelle TK-Geschäft
> Internettelefonie soll bis 2020 das klassische Telefonnetz ersetzen 	 29.08.2005 08:27
> 
> Die steigende Popularität der Telefonie über das Internet (VoIP) bedroht zunehmend die Geschäftsmodelle der traditionellen Telekommunikationsunternehmen in den Ländern der OECD. Das ist das Fazit des Berichtes "Communications Outlook 2005" der Organisation. Günstige Internettelefonie, besonders bei internationalen Telefonaten, schmälert dem Bericht zufolge die Umsätze der Festnetzbetreiber und zwingt diese zu neuen Geschäftsstrategien.
> ...


Die Zusammenfassung der OECD sowie die (leider kostenpflichtige) Studie gibt es unter:
http://www.oecd.org/document/0/0,2340,en_2649_201185_35263168_1_1_1_1,00.html
Grüße,
ein dank VoIP telekombefreiter TSCN


----------



## drboe (29 August 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Internettelefonie soll bis 2020 das klassische Telefonnetz ersetzen 	 29.08.2005 08:27


Das ist ziemlich kalter Kaffee, den Teltarif uns da als aktuell serviert. Lies einmal http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/psz-17.01.04-003/ und beachte das Datum und die Prognose, dass es schon vor 2020 passiert.



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> ein dank VoIP telekombefreiter TSCN


Du arme Sau  Ich sage ja immer: wer mit dem Service der Telekom Probleme hat, sollte unbedingt einmal A..... und Co ausprobieren. 

Scherz beseite: wer will, kann dem rosa Riesen auf ganz unterschiedlichen Wegen entgehen. Preisvorteile von VoiP gibt es m. E.  sogut wie keine (mehr), so dass Applikations-Integration, Administration usw. im Vergleich zum Investment stärker bewertet werden müssen. Lohnt es dann schon/noch? Ich selbst halte VoIP für die Gesprächsparter immer noch für eine Zumutung. Jedenfalls dann, wenn die Gesprächsqualität unter Mobilfunk-Qualität fällt und das Rauschen dominant wird. Vielleicht bin ich zu verwöhnt. Was nutzt Du denn als VoIP-Phone? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## IT-Schrauber (29 August 2005)

Ordentliches VoIP setzt natuerlich voraus, dass man zumindest einigermassen verstanden hat, wie es funktioniert. Das groesste Problem duerfte wohl die Priorisierung der Sprachverbindung sein. Dafuer gibt es bisher noch keine Standardlösungen, wer allerdings Softwarerouter einsetzt (Fli4L z.B.) hat da recht gute Karten. Ich benutze seit ein paar Monaten eine Art Hardware-VoIP die mein ISP gegen geringen Aufpreis anbietet, die Qualitaet ist kein bischen anders als im normalen Festnetz, eher sogar noch besser. Einziger Nachteil ist halt, wenn der Internetzugang ausfaellt ist auch das Telefon platt. Aber ansonsten rechnet sich das doch schon, immerhin zahle ich schon erheblich weniger Grundgebühr als das bei der Telekomik möglich wäre. (5 EUR wenn ich mich recht entsinne) Dazu gibt es noch ein sehr transparentes Tarifmodell und diverse Bonusoptionen (wers braucht/mag).


----------



## drboe (29 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Ordentliches VoIP setzt natuerlich voraus, dass man zumindest einigermassen verstanden hat, wie es funktioniert.


Einspruch: durch das Verstehen werden sie Bedingungen, die Codecs, die Geräteleistungen nicht  beeinflußt.



			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Das groesste Problem duerfte wohl die Priorisierung der Sprachverbindung sein. Dafuer gibt es bisher noch keine Standardlösungen,


IP6?



			
				IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> die Qualitaet ist kein bischen anders als im normalen Festnetz, eher sogar noch besser.


Für Dich (Teilnehmer auf IP-Seite) mag das stimmen. Das deckt sich mit meinen Versuchen. Für den Gesprächsteilnehmer im Festnetz (ISDN oder POTS) ist es (häufig) leider richtig grauenhaft. Wenigstens gilt das bei Einsatz der Softphones, die ich getestet habe. Es kann ja sein, dass sich Mobil-Vieltelefonierer an diese miese Qualität gewöhnt haben. Ich will aber auf die ISDN-Qualität nicht verzichten. Daher die Frage: erreiche ich das mit dedizierter Hardware, also einem IP-Phone? Wenn ja: welche nimmt man? Verbessert ein USB-Hörer die Situation?  Sonst warte ich die weitere Entwicklung ab.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Das groesste Problem duerfte wohl die Priorisierung der Sprachverbindung sein.


Da gibt es schon Lösungen, wie zB:
http://www.cisco.com/warp/public/788/voice-qos/voip-mlppp.html


----------



## IT-Schrauber (30 August 2005)

Ich seh schon, ich muss ein bissl weiter ausholen 

@drboe: Ich meinte eher in der Richtung dass man weiss wie es funktioniert und damit auch abschaetzen kann, was man davon erwarten kann und was halt nicht - und wo man ansetzen kann, um die Leistung zu optimieren. Vielleicht mal als hinkender Vergleich: Jeder Autofahrer kann autofahren, aber nicht jeder gleich gut - der eine oder andere kennt halt die Grenzen und Eigenheiten seines Fahrzeugs besser und kann dementsprechend besser (das heisst nicht extremer!) damit umgehen 

Und was IPv6 angeht: Benutzt Du das bei Deinem Anschluss zuhause denn schon?  Die Priorisierung der Pakete ist zuallererst mal beim kleinsten Nadelöhr auf der Transportstrecke wichtig, und das ist in der Regel der Upstream Deiner Internetverbindung, also auf der Strecke von Dir zum Gesprächspartner. Wenn hier die VoIP-Pakete "haengenbleiben", kommt es zu den von Dir geschilderten Effekten. Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dich ja mal anrufen und demonstrieren wie gut die Verbindung ist, wenn die Hardware direkt am Anfang der Strecke fuer die Priorisierung sorgt.

Die Qualität hängt hier gar nicht mal soviel vom jeweiligen Endgerät ab, sondern von der Hardware die den Datentransport ins/vom Internet übernimmt.

Ein Stichwort zu diesem Themenkomplex ist QoS, Quality of Service. Damit werden Diensten entweder Prioritäten oder feste reservierte Bandbreiten zugewiesen. Damit funktioniert dann auch VoIP hervorragend. Die Implementation in Windows ist natuerlich mal wieder vorhanden, aber nur halbherzig *g*


@BerndE: Zugegeben, ich habe nicht angegeben welchen Scope ich im Blick hatte. Fuer Privatnutzer duerften Standleitungen und Ciscos aber eher "etwas" überdimensioniert sein  Mir gings um Lösungen für den Normaluser, z.B. herkömmlicher DSL-Anschluss. Da wäre ein kleiner Softwarerouter ala Fli4L fast schon optimal. Oder halt ein Hardwarerouter der entsprechende Möglichkeiten bietet, da hab ich aber gerade kein Modell zur Hand. Beides ist natürlich mit Anfangsinvestitionen verbunden. Bei mir macht das eh notwendige Kabelmodem die Priorisierung und fertig. Router ans Kabelmodem, Telefon ans Kabelmodem, das wars.
Ich kann sogar sehen wie beim Telefonieren der Upload etwas absinkt  Aber selbst Internetvolllast und gleichzeitig telefonieren ist gar kein Problem und auch nicht mit Qualitätsabstrichen verbunden.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Die Implementation in Windows ist natuerlich mal wieder vorhanden, aber nur halbherzig *g*


Eine Beschreibung, wie Windows QoS unterstützt, findet man hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/howitworks/communications/trafficmgmt/qos.asp
http://www.microsoft.com/windows2000/techinfo/howitworks/communications/trafficmgmt/qosover.asp
Erweiterungen unter XP: 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;316666

Das Problem vieler Endanwender liegt hier allerdings schon bei der billigen Netzwerkkarte oder dem Billigrouter, der QoS Priorisierung nicht beherrscht. Wichtig ist auch das korrekte Handling von RTP und UDP.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> IT-Schrauber schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da die LAN Bandbreite beim typischen Heimnutzer weit jenseits der WAN Geschwindigkeit liegt, ist die Netzwerkkarte im Normalfall bedeutungslos, da sie eh weit unter Volllast läuft. Und prinzipiell unterstützen die meisten Betriebssysteme irgendeine Sorte von Traffic-Scheduling, so dass es möglich ist, dass Anwendungen dem BS sagen können, dass sie VoIP Pakete vor FTP oder Edonkey Traffic zu versenden haben. 
Problematisch ist in der Praxis hauptsächlich der Router für den Uplink und der ISP für den Downlink, da sie am Flaschenhals sitzen. Im ersten Fall geht es darum, welche Datenpackete der Router zuerst auf den Weg schickt, wenn ein Rückstau eintritt (hier ist der Router gefragt), im zweiten Fall geht es darum, welche Packete der ISP zum Router schickt (hier ist man dem ISP mehr oder minder ausgeliefert, bis auf sehr hässliche Kniffe wie das Droppen von bestimmten Packeten zum Ausbremsen bestimmter Datenquellen).

Da es aber noch keine Standards dafür gibt, die das QoS regeln (wie kennzeichne ich wichtige Packete...), und die dahinterstehenden Algorithmen auch noch recht neu sind, ist man entweder dem Routerhersteller ausgeliefert oder es ist viel Handarbeit gefragt, was derzeit wohl am Besten mit Routern mit Linux/BSD geht, sei es in Form eines normalen Rechners oder der ständig wachsenden Anzahl von Routern mit freier Linux Firmware (Linksys WRT54g, Asus WL500gx,... ). Also vor dem Router-Kauf informieren, wenn man VoIP nutzen will, z.B. unter http://www.ip-phone-forum.de/


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Da die LAN Bandbreite beim typischen Heimnutzer weit jenseits der WAN Geschwindigkeit liegt, ist die Netzwerkkarte im Normalfall bedeutungslos, da sie eh weit unter Volllast läuft.


Vorsicht. Eine langsame Netzwerkkarte mit einem langsamen PC kann auch die Performance in einem Heimnetzwerk signifkant reduzieren. Ferner produziert der PC, von dem aus über VoIP telefoniert wird, durchaus einiges an Last (wenn auch nicht Vollast), so daß eine Priorisierung des Traffics im LAN angezeigt sein kann.





			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Problematisch ist in der Praxis hauptsächlich der Router für den Uplink und der ISP für den Downlink, da sie am Flaschenhals sitzen.


Stimmt. Ich nannte vorhin auch den Router auf Anwenderseite als möglichen Flaschenhals.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 August 2005)

Mal ein paar Zahlen:
VoIP bei G.711a/u ist etwa 80kbs, bei anderen Codecs gar deutlich drunter.
Standard-DSL Verbindungen liegen bei 128kbs bis 5Mbs 
Standard-LAN Geschwindigkeiten liegen bei 10 Mbs bis 1Gbs

Sicher, bei Half-Duplex Betrieb einer Uralt-Karte mag das schon mal ausbremsen, aber im Normalfall kriegt man als Heimanwender seine LAN Bandbreite nicht ausgelastet, es sei denn, man betreibt intern einen Fileserver oder so. In Firmennetzen sieht dies allerdings oft anders aus.  

Zum Testen der Netzverbindung sehr spannend ist übrigens das Java Applet von http://www.testyourvoip.com , insbesondere die detaillierte Analyse des Ergebnisses (bei mir zeigt es bei London als Ziel eine nahezu perfekte Verbindung, mit einem MOS von 4.3 bis 4.4 ). 

WLAN ist allerings ein ganz anderes Thema, ich krieg schon bei 10 Meter Abstand vom WLAN Router deutliche Störungen, u.a weil auch 2-3 WLANs in meiner Nachbarschaft rumsenden. Andererseits reicht es immer noch dicke zum Surfen im Internet, und zur Not kann man ja immer das Ethernet Kabel hervorkramen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Ok. Klar hängt die Notwendig einer Flußsteuerung im LAN des Heimnetzes von den individuellen Gegebenheiten ab. 

Fakt ist, daß VoIP die Auslieferung der Pakete in Echtzeit benötigt, wenig Paketverluste und wenig Jitter voraussetzt.


----------



## drboe (30 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, daß VoIP die Auslieferung der Pakete in Echtzeit benötigt, wenig Paketverluste und wenig Jitter voraussetzt.


Für die Sprachqualität hat Echtzeit eigentlich keine Bedeutung. Angenommen, man verzögert alle Signale um 2 Sekunden, diese werden aber gleichmäßig gesendet (kein Jitter, keine Verluste), wird die Qualität der Übertragung dennoch perfekt sein. Für die subjektive Gesprächsqualität ist eine möglichst verzögerungsfreie Übertragung hingegen natürlich sehr wichtig. Sekundenlange Stille vor der Antwort ist ungewohnt. Man telefoniert ja nicht mit dem Mond.

Noch einmal zum Netz: selbst mit einem handelsüblichen DSL-Router und dem üblichen fliegenden Aufbau mit Ethernetkabeln und LAN Karten von unter 10 EUR reden wir hier von max. 100 KBit/s VoIP Datenstrom zu einigen zig MBit/s. Tatsächlich haben die Router oft einen 100 MBit/s Switch mit 4 Ports integriert. Auch bei einem Einbruch auf 10% und unter  Annahme von Kollisionen, die der Switch an sich verhindern soll, läge die Sättigung des Netzes bei etwa 3,5 MBit/s. Der Standard-Upload bei DSL erfolgt mit 128 Kbit/s, was ein Verhältnis von ca. 1:27 ergibt. In der Praxis dürften die Verhältnisse viel besser sein, schon weil das LAN vermutlich nicht derart einbricht. Ich denke daher, die Priorisierung auf Teilnehmerseite ist nicht das Problem, solange es um Privathaushalte geht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## IT-Schrauber (30 August 2005)

drboe: Dann hast Du noch nicht mit einem herkömmlichen TDSL-Anschluss gearbeitet. Die 128 kbit upstream sind bei ausgelastetem Downstream schon arg strapaziert. Natuerlich kann man jetzt argumentieren dass man ja nicht auf Teufel komm heraus saugen muss wenn man telefoniert. Aber in einem normalen Haushalt mit 2-3 computerinteressierten Personen kommt es da doch schon sehr schnell zu Konflikten. Dies umgeht man halt von vornherein mit der Priorisierung. Die Downloads werden ggf. etwas langsamer aber dafuer wird das Telefonat nicht zur Tortur. Fuer Windows-PCs gibts uebrigens cFos als PPPOE-Treiber mit integrierter Priorisierung, lohnt sich wirklich mal anzuschauen


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Sprachqualität hat Echtzeit eigentlich keine Bedeutung. Angenommen, man verzögert alle Signale um 2 Sekunden, diese werden aber gleichmäßig gesendet (kein Jitter, keine Verluste), wird die Qualität der Übertragung dennoch perfekt sein.


Tatsächlich hat die Echtzeitübertragung schon was mit der Sprachqualität zu tun.

Zunächst bedeutet Echtzeitübertragung, daß alle zu übertragenden Daten innerhalb eines vorgegebenen beliebig kleinen Zeitintervalls ab Absendung beim Empfänger angekommen sein müssen. Kommen Daten verspätet an, dann ist die Echtzeitübertragung gescheitert. 

Das Zeitintervall für die maximale Verzögerung ist im Bereich 10 bis max 30ms zu suchen. Das hängt damit zusammen, daß die Verzögerung zu Echos führt. Ab 30 ms sind die Geräusche sehr störend und die Echtzeitübertragung ist gescheitert. Zum Vergleich: Herkömmliche Festnetztelefonie arbeitet mit etwa 20 ms Verzögerung. EC lassen wir mal außen vor.

Und jetzt sind wir bei den von dir beschriebenen Qualitätseinbußen. Die entstehen -wie schon der IT-Schrauber schrieb- genau dann, wenn Pakete an einem Router 'hängen bleiben' und infolge dessen nicht innerhalb der genannten Zeitspanne übertragen werden. Wobei die Intensität der von dir beschriebenen Störungen auf ein komplettes Scheitern der Echtzeitübertragung in zumindest einer Richtung schließen lassen.

Und in punkto Heimnetz ging es mir genau um das, was der IT-Schrauber gerade gepostet hat. Ich habe öfters User an der Strippe mit Netzwerkproblemen im Heimnetz. Leider sind die Gegebenheiten in den Heimnetzen oft nicht so ideal, wie alle hier annehmen.


----------



## drboe (31 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> drboe: Dann hast Du noch nicht mit einem herkömmlichen TDSL-Anschluss gearbeitet. Die 128 kbit upstream sind bei ausgelastetem Downstream schon arg strapaziert.


Wofür habe ich die letzten 5 Jahre bloss diesen T-DSL-Betrag auf der Rechnung?  
Das der zeitnahe Quittungsbetrieb für Pakete leidet, wenn man eine Transferrichtung auslastet, ist nicht zu bestreiten

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (31 August 2005)

Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein. Noch einmal: kein Jitter, keine verlorenen Pakete aber konstante (hohe) Verzögerung. D. h., die Qualität der Signale/Daten ist schlicht optimal. Was beeinträchtigt wird, ist der übliche Ablauf eines (Echtzeit-)Gespräches. Unter den genannten Bedingungen wäre selbst ein Telefonat mit dem Mars glasklar zu führen. Dass man nach einem Satz ca. 5-6 Minuten auf die Antwort warten müßte, würde aber erheblich "nerven".

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> kein Jitter, keine verlorenen Pakete aber konstante (hohe) Verzögerung.


Die Prämisse zeigt, daß du in deinem Gedankenexperiment selbst von Echtzeitübertragung ausgehst. Wie ich bereits erläutert habe, bedeutet Echtzeitübertragung, daß die Pakete innerhalb einer genau definierten Latenzzeit garantiert beim Empfänger ankommen. Kein Wunder also, daß deine Kommunikation mit dem Empfänger auf dem Mars klappt (wenn man davon ausgeht, daß es kein Echo vom jeweiligen Partnerapparat gibt).

Zur Erläuterung:

* Latenzzeit ist die Summe aus Verarbeitungszeit in den beteiligten Netzkomponenten und der Laufzeit in den Übertragungsmedia
* Echtzeitübertragung heißt, daß die zu übertragenden Daten innerhalb einer vorgegebenen beliebig kleinen Latenzzeit ab Absendung beim Empfänger angekommen sein müssen. Echtzeit ist kein Synonym für schnell oder interaktiv. 
*
	
	



```
A real-time system is one in which the correctness of the computations not only depends upon the logical correctness of the computation but also upon the time at which the result is produced. If the timing constraints of the system are not met, system failure is said to have occurred.
```
Quelle: http://www.faqs.org/faqs/realtime-computing/faq/
* Definiert man -wie DRBOE- als Latenzzeit (=timing constraint) auf 2s, dann liegt eben Echtzeitübertragung vor, wenn die Daten innerhalb von 2s beim Empfänger ankommen. 
* Jitter ist ein statistisches Maß für die Abweichung der Latenzzeit von Datenpaketen vom Erwartungswert. Es handelt sich also um ein Streuungsmaß.


----------



## jupp11 (13 Oktober 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,379021,00.html


> Im Interview erklärt er (Zennström) Skypes Zukunftspläne - und warum Telefonieren bald kostenlos wird.


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64899


> Studie: VoIP wird Telekommunikationsmarkt nicht revolutionieren


zwei Experten, drei  Meinungen....

j.


----------



## drboe (16 Oktober 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64899
> 
> 
> > Studie: VoIP wird Telekommunikationsmarkt nicht revolutionieren
> ...


Um den "Expertenstatus" würde ich mit Sorgen machen. Wenn man eine Technik, die laut den Experten von Forrester in der Lage ist, in den nächsten ca. 4 Jahren 30 Prozent im Bereich der privaten Festnetztelefonie zu erobern, als unausgereift bezeichnet, stimmt entweder an der Studie und den Experten oder an der Berichterstattung darüber etwas nicht. Um wieviele Milliarden Euro reden wir hier, die von einer Technik zur anderen wandern? Ob angesichts dessen die Bemerkung "eine Annäherung an 100 Prozent sei bis 2020 aber nicht zu erwarten" noch _beruhigende_ Wirkung entfalten soll, verschließt sich mir. Zumal bei dem Zeithorizont als sicher gelten kann, dass dann, wenn man die Substanz dieser Prognose überprüfen kann, kein Hahn mehr danach kräht, was irgendwer irgendwann für Geld gesagt und geschrieben hat. Wer wird denn 2020 noch wissen, von welchen Marktbedingungen und technologsichen Entwicklungen man im Jahr 2005 ausging oder ausgehen mußte. Dumm dran sind die, die für solche "Studien" Geld bezahlen. Es sei denn, sie wäre Teil eines Marketings, mit der man versucht den Markt zu seinen Gunsten zu beeinflussen. 

Und dann die Begriffe: Wo fängt die "Annäherung" überhaupt an? War mit den Testflügen des Apollo-Projektes eine Annäherung an den Mond verbunden oder nicht? Gilt das auch für die Flüge, die nur bis in den Orbit geplant war? Ich schätze einmal, dass die Leute von Forrester die Landung seinerzeit verschlafen haben. Schließlich war laut deren Denkschemata nicht damit zu rechnen. 

M. Boettcher


----------

